# letzter wert in einer datenbank



## mcphilli (2. September 2002)

ich habe eine tabelle erstellt und möchte nun mit einer FOR-schleife eine rechenoperation durchführen. 

*id INT UNSIGNED NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY* 

heißt die erste spalte und nun möchte ich gern erfahren welches die höchste zahl in der spalte ist, also wo die tabelle aufhört.

wenn ihr das verstanden habt danke ich euch wenn ihr mir antwortet. 

mfg
mcphilli


----------



## Paranoia (2. September 2002)

hey..

versuchs mal damit:


```
SELECT MAX(id)
FROM   tabelle
```

greetings para


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. September 2002)

entweder fragst du alle datensätze aus der tabelle ab (absteigend sortiert nach id), dann steht die höchste id im ersten datensatz:

```
SELECT * FROM tabelle ORDER BY id DESC;
```
oder du fragst gleich die höchste id ab:

```
SELECT Max(id) FROM tabelle;
```

die zweite version ist die schnellere.


----------



## mcphilli (2. September 2002)

also ich bin in sachen mysql totaler anfänger und versuche es mir selber beizubringen. ich habe folgendes versucht um den höchsten id-wert an eine variable zu übergeben


```
<?php
include("mysql_configs.php");
$dbverbindung = mysql_connect ($host, $user, $password_db);
$sql="SELECT Max(id) FROM tabelle";
$result = mysql_query ($sql, $dbverbindung);
echo $result;
?>
```

er zeigt mir aber keine zahl an. was ist falsch an meine php-code?


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. September 2002)

eine abfrage an das datenbanksystem gibt auch keine zahl zurück, sondern ein recordset, in dem eine ansammlung von daten stehen. im prinzip ist ein recordset eine tabelle, wie sie in einer datenbank stehen kann.
um an einen wert aus dem recordset zu kommen musst du das feld mit dem wert direkt ansprechen:

```
$result = mysql_query("SELECT Max(id) AS id_max FROM tabelle;", $dbverbindung);
while ($row = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
    echo $row["id_max"] . "<br>\n";
}
mysql_free_result($result);
```


----------



## mcphilli (2. September 2002)

geht leider nicht ich bekomme folgende fehler:

*Warning: Supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /usr/local/httpd/htdocs/kunden/web6/html/taximanager/test.php on line 5* 

*Warning: Supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /usr/local/httpd/htdocs/kunden/web6/html/taximanager/test.php on line 9* 

bei folgenden php-code:


```
<?php
include("mysql_configs.php");
$dbverbindung = mysql_connect ($host, $user, $password_db);
$result = mysql_query("SELECT Max(id) AS id_max FROM tabelle;", $dbverbindung);
while ($row = mysql_fetch_array($result))
{
    echo $row[id_max]."<br>\n";
}
mysql_free_result($result);
?>
```


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. September 2002)

die abfrage musst du natürlich noch so anpassen, dass die feld- und tabellennamen stimmen...


----------



## mcphilli (2. September 2002)

ja stimmt alles. die spalte heißt id und die tabelle heißt auch tabelle, also es müsste alles stimmen


----------



## melmager (2. September 2002)

jungs 

man muss noch mysql mitteilen welche datenbank man denn gern hätte 
nach
$dbverbindung = mysql_connect ($host, $user, $password_db);
es fehlt:

$err = mysql_select_db("jawelchedb",$dbverbindung);


----------



## mcphilli (2. September 2002)

danke, 
jetzt funzt alles wie es soll.

mfg
mcphilli


----------

